# DarkAura vs Ulqi-chan



## Totodile (Jul 17, 2015)

> *Format:* 3vs3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Let's say, one week?
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


[size=+2]*DarkAura vs Ulqi-chan*[/size]

*DarkAura's active squad*

 *Stark* the male Timburr <Sheer Force>
 *Carl* the male Furfrou (Au naturel) <Fur Coat>
 *Espurr Roba* the female Espurr <Keen Eye>


*Ulqi-chan's active squad*

 *Judas Fleece* the male Mareep <Static>
 *Alice Wooper* the female Wooper <Water Absorb>
 *Kurt from Maine* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Dennis the Young* the male Seedot <Early Bird>
 *Creedence Clearwater Revivor* the male Sandile <Intimidate>

Things to do:
- Ulqi-chan sends out
- DarkAura sends out and commands
- Ulqi-chan commands
- I ref


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 19, 2015)

oh wow i got surprisingly busy in the last few days and forgot about this

I'll start out with Dennis!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't even know this started, whoops.

Espurr Roba, it's your time to shine!

Stat with a Fake Out, make sure you've got the upper hand at the start of this battle. Then use Attract, and then hit him with a Signal Beam. If he tries to use Protect during your third action, then use Light Screen in place of Signal Beam. Same for if he tries using Bide, use Light Screen instead.

*Fake Out ~ Attract ~ Signal Beam/Light Screen*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 25, 2015)

ugggggh my b guys i had band camp this week and got to yell at freshmen so i went power-hungry i guess and forgot about other stuff idek

Let's first *Protect* against that Fake Out! It appears Espurr Roba's also trying to get a bit smooth with us, but two can play at that game... Follow up with a *Captivate*. Let's finish up with a *Shadow Ball.*

*Protect ~ Captivate ~ Shadow Ball*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 31, 2015)

*Round One*​
*DarkAura (Ooo)*

Espurr Roba (F) Keen Eye
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: _“...”_
Commands: Fake Out ~ Attract ~ Signal Beam/Light Screen

*Ulqi-chan (Ooo)*

Dennis the Young (M) Early Bird
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: _“...”_
Commands: Protect ~ Captivate ~ Shadow Ball


Asber trainers really will battle anywhere. In this decrepit warehouse, today’s battlers take their positions freely in the wide-open space. On Ulqi-chan’s side, a huge acorn waddles into place, ready to take on his first-ever opponent; on DarkAura’s side, a feline biped gazes unblinkingly as she keeps her emotions steady. The two stare at each other, neither very expressive, though Dennis the Young leans slightly to one side and Espurr Roba’s ear twitches. Then, with a signal from the ref, they are ready to begin.

_“BLARGLARGLARGL!”_ Suddenly glaring insanely, Espurr Roba rockets right into Dennis the Young’s face, making him start and forget everything … or at least, she would have done that last part, if not for the sudden shield that’s sprung up between them at the last second. Dennis, unhurt but a little confused, watches carefully as she bounces off his shield, pauses, and collects herself. Only then does he drop his guard. The two watch each other, gauging their opponent’s possible actions.

Espurr Roba stares at Dennis. She stares and stares, gazing deeply into his eyes … and Dennis, though his eyes see no change, finds his mind overwhelmed with the beauty of a sleek gray cat swishing her tail alluringly. Entranced by the image, and with a heart softened by love, Dennis returns her deep look with one of his own, making a silent promise that their souls would weather all troubles together. So what if people say an acorn and a cat can’t be together? Espurr Roba, a surprised at the loving gesture, lets her composure slip just a little, blushing faintly. Maybe she should be kinder with him than she’d intended …

She pulls herself together, mostly, and unleashes twin beams of bug-type energy. Their dazzling power is a little subdued thanks to her distraction, but it still hits Dennis for respectable damage. He looks at her in confusion, then smiles inwardly. Of course! She wants to prove her worth with her great power! Not that she has anything to prove to him; it’s just that he could let her beat him up all day. She’s such a charmer. He doesn’t even notice the bits of rotten wood sprinkling down from the ceiling around them.


*DarkAura (Ooo)*

Espurr Roba (F) Keen Eye
Health: 100%
Energy: 89%
Status: _“I-it’s not like I like you or anything …”_ SpA -2.
Actions: Fake Out ~ Attract ~ Signal Beam

*Ulqi-chan (Ooo)*

Dennis the Young (M) Early Bird
Health: 92% 
Energy: 94%
Status: _“Cute cat is cute.”_ Attracted (severe).
Actions: Protect ~ Captivate ~ attracted


*Arena Notes:*
- Bits of wood are falling from the ceiling.

*Calculations:*
- Espurr Roba’s health: 100%
- Espurr Roba’s energy: 100% - 3% (Fake Out) - 4% (Attract) - 4% (Signal Beam) = 89%
- Dennis the Young’s health: 100% - 8% (Signal Beam) = 92%
- Dennis the Young’s energy: 100% - 4% (Protect) - 2% (Captivate) = 94%

*Other Notes:*
- Dennis the Young was fully attracted on the third action.

*Next Round:*
- Ulqi-chan commands
- DarkAura commands


----------



## Totodile (Aug 8, 2015)

*DQ warning for Ulqi-chan, 48 hours.*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Aug 8, 2015)

i'm sorry, guys, school and band just hit all at once but i don't plan on doing this again (which i say tentatively but hey i'm gonna try ;-;)

ummmm i don't have much time to make a master plan so just spam *shadow ball* or use *growth* if you can't reach her or she's protecting. 

*shadow ball/growth ~ shadow ball/growth ~ shadow ball/growth*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 19, 2015)

*DQ warning for DarkAura, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 21, 2015)

*DarkAura is DQ'd.* Database will handle experience and such.


----------

